# H&R Abt Tiguan is Back



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

*H&amp;R Abt Tiguan is Back*

Well this popped up for sale about 5 miles from my house, so I decided to go test drive it for fun. Then 2 days later I bought it. Its a blast to drive!! It was originally built by H&R for the 2009 SEMA show. initially, i was worried about buying someone else's project. But once i found out that it was built by H&R themselves it relieved some of that worry. Then i looked into the maintenance records and it was religiously serviced at a local VW dealer. It also had the fuel pump, intake manifold gasket, and 40K service just completed. 

This is primarily gong to be my wife's daily, so it will stay as is. Although, the wheels and some other small pieces may get upgraded 

Heres the letter I found in the glovebox from H&R to the local VW Dealer:









*List of modifications H&R/VW did:*
SEL 4motion Tiguan (Nav, Pano, Xenon, Leather)
H&R Street Performance Coil Overs (lowered approx. 2.0 inches front and rear)
H&R 40mm TRAK+ Wheel Spacers (taken off)
O.Z. Ultraleggera Wheels in bright silver finish size 20x8 supplied by Tire Rack _*Sold*_
Yokohama Tires
Abt Sportsline Complete Body Kit in United Grey Metallic (Grill, Front lip, Sideskirts, Rear lip, Hatch Spoiler)
Abt Sportsline Pedals & Dead Pedal
Abt Sportsline Exhaust 


*What I've Added*:

_Interior_:
OEM Euro Headlight Switch
OEM MK5 GTI Steering Wheel
OEM 9W2 Bluetooth module 
OEM Tiguan Door Sills
Abt Steering wheel badge
LED Interior Lighting 
Stubby Rear headrests 

_Engine_:
Forge Diverter Valve 
APR Carbonio Intake (I & II) 
OEM Porsche Coolant Cap
OEM R8 Oil Cap (modded to fit straight)

_Suspension_:
Bilstein Heavy Duty rear Shocks
H&R Lift Springs
Adjustable coilover perches added

_Exterior_:
OEM MK6 Gti Exhaust
OEM Base Bars
OEM Barracuda Bike Attachment 
OEM Chrome Hatch Trim Strip
Caractere Front Lip
Caractère Front Grille 
Rockymounts Euro Pitchfork in White x 2
Yakima LoPro Skybox
LED License Plate Lights
LED City Lights 
LED Puddle Lights
LED Reverse Lights
LED Drop In Fog Lights
Yellow Lamin-X fog lights 
WeatherTec Window Deflectors 
20x9 et35 Vossen VLE-1's with 245/35's. Brushed faces and candy white windows 
19x9 et33 OEM Savannahs with 255/40r19 Pirelli P Zeros 
18x8.5 et35 Rotiform VCE's with 235/50r18 Michelin X-Ice Snow Tires 
16x6.5 et50 OEM VW MK5 Bioline's with 225/70r16 Cooper Back Country All Terrains
17.5 ECS spacers front
20mm H&R spacers rear 

_Repairs_
Fixed exhuast with new Stainless tubing and tig weld (MK6 GTI tips) @110K
New Battery July 2019
New OEM end links @107k
New OEM Brake Pads & Rotors, Front and Rear @102k
Rear Main Seal and Crankcase breather @95k
New OEM Serpentine belt @95k
New OEM Coil Packs @89k
New OEM water pump @83k
New OEM AFS sensor @83k
New rear drive flange seals @83k
Re-glued sunroof drains @75k


Day I saw it:









First day bringing it home:





























Here's the link to the H&R build



Oh and this is the other car in the garage,  Abt:


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

First


----------



## ENG (Sep 30, 2012)

It looks good!:thumbup: how does it ride with the lowered springs? I have the sport suspension and love the way it rides. I want to lower mine but don't want to ruin the ride it has. Thanks and congrats on the new ride.


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

ENG said:


> It looks good!:thumbup: how does it ride with the lowered springs? I have the sport suspension and love the way it rides. I want to lower mine but don't want to ruin the ride it has. Thanks and congrats on the new ride.


It's got H&R coil overs and I really enjoy them. They are definitely a more stiff/sporty than stock, and its down about 2 inches. But every car I've had over the last 12 years I've lowered, so thats what I'm use to. This is nice though, as its still usable. I had 4 fat dudes it in last night on the freeway and we only rubbed one time every so slightly when going around a freeway on ramp. 

Past Cars:

MK6 GTI on airlift
DSC_0007 by Kellen_H, on Flickr

Passat B5.5 4motion on ST Coils:


MK3 Jetta on Weitic:


----------



## ENG (Sep 30, 2012)

Thanks for the info! I may look into those from H&R. Still want to be able to tow my bikes around though:laugh:


----------



## goofydug (Feb 5, 2004)

Looks great!


----------



## vwhipster (Apr 20, 2012)

Thats a damn good looking tig :thumbup:


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

98DUB said:


> H&R 40mm TRAK+ Wheel Spacers


Man, even with the spacers those wheels are buried/tucked under those flares/body kit


Also....don't know if you saw this or not, but looks like the previous owner tried selling it on here first:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6934823-FS-2009-Tiguan-SEL-H-amp-R-Show-Car


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

snobrdrdan said:


> Man, even with the spacers those wheels are buried/tucked under those flares/body kit
> 
> 
> Also....don't know if you saw this or not, but looks like the previous owner tried selling it on here first:
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6934823-FS-2009-Tiguan-SEL-H-amp-R-Show-Car


I did see that thread, thanks! Good thing I paid quite a bit less than that 

Upon further review this weekend, the 40mm spacers were removed. So its just a 3mm up front to clear the suspension. This will never be flush with the flares as they are just 'add on'. They stick over the top of the existing textured tiguan fender lip. So, unless I cut it up, they won't be 'functional' flares. And I'm not doing that. After all this is the wife's main car, and it looks good as is. 

Here's a better angle with the 40mm's, I bet that rubbed like a B:


----------



## rallydub (Nov 6, 2001)

very nice buy man congrats ..:thumbup:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

:heart:

:wave:


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

johnnyR32 said:


> :heart:
> 
> :wave:


 :beer:


----------



## cjmoy (Aug 23, 2000)

Congrats! Very, very nice pick up. That Abt kit looks great.


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

98DUB said:


> I had 4 fat dudes it in last night


Sounds like a good night


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Travy said:


> Sounds like a good night


The smell was even better, especially after the all you can eat Brazilian steak house


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

My shoes are still slick from all that Guido juice.


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

^ gross bro


----------



## MissEuro (Dec 14, 2008)

yayyyyyy :heart:


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

98DUB said:


> ^ gross bro


Right? Clean yo shiz


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

d-bot said:


> Right? Clean yo shiz


I did, wiped the whole interior down with tire shine


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)




----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Full LED kit just showed up , updates tonight


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

full LED kit installed:


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

No real updates, just driving the piss out of it. 

At Forumfest with Mark:












and at WWOTG, VW liked it  :


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Washed/clayed/waxed, Cut down the license plate bracket, and removed the Tiguan/2.0T/4motion emblem and added the Abt one.


----------



## MK3.OT (May 4, 2010)

What a couple of rides! Nice work.


----------



## fakeu (Jul 2, 2010)

*ABT qual exhaust*

98Dub - quick question for you...I am interested in getting the ABT rear skirt with the qual tip exhaust, I just wonder if there is alot of droning...I've googled a lot and the only thread I can find is here:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...T-quad-tip-exhaust-Drone-really-terrible-HELP

I understand that your car is probably tuned but still I would like to hear feedback from you....that kit looks amazing and I am really thinking about getting it, but I don't want to hurt my ears..

BTW your ride looks great! I have a 2010 in candy white too 

Thanks for your help in advance.


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

fakeu said:


> 98Dub - quick question for you...I am interested in getting the ABT rear skirt with the qual tip exhaust, I just wonder if there is alot of droning...I've googled a lot and the only thread I can find is here:
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...T-quad-tip-exhaust-Drone-really-terrible-HELP
> 
> ...


Yes it does drone at around 2500rpm... Im thinking about adding a resonator before the muffler or trying a baffle in one of the pipes. 

My only concern for you is that the rear lip would look 'unfinished' at the ends where it meets the flare extension if you don't have the whole kit. Just something to think about.


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

Needs an electric dump valve like r32.


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

d-bot said:


> Needs an electric dump valve like r32.


:thumbup:


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Updated the old RNS-510. Firmware, Maps and Video in Motion :beer:


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

How were you able to activate vehicle in motion video?


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Preppy said:


> How were you able to activate vehicle in motion video?



You can use a Kufatec module, or change your console internal speed reading to 200+ mph (via dvd re-write disc). 

I have a Kufatec module FS here


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Had some Lamin-X left over from the GTI, decided to do the fogs


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Picked up some base bars and a barracuda rack for a good deal


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

Color matched roof box for snowboarding this year now


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Travy said:


> Color matched roof box for snowboarding this year now


Picking up some 18" CC wheels from Jae with some fresh snows, also got a box for free but its that old off white/tan color. So I was thinking about throwing some camo/livery vinyl on it :thumbup:


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

98DUB said:


> Picking up some 18" CC wheels from Jae with some fresh snows, also got a box for free but its that old off white/tan color. So I was thinking about throwing some camo/livery vinyl on it :thumbup:


I forgot you had that box already, livery would be a cool wrap for the box :thumbup: I can't wait to go shred, hopefully we can some more powder days like that one night last season.


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Travy said:


> I forgot you had that box already, livery would be a cool wrap for the box :thumbup: I can't wait to go shred, hopefully we can some more powder days like that one night last season.


I cant wait to try out my new board, never got to use it last season 

But yes, that Saturday night after the Hawks game was one of the best sessions I've had in a long time. :beer:


----------



## LMP (Dec 29, 2011)

:thumbup: Yes, much yes


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

LMP said:


> :thumbup: Yes, much yes


Thanks! 

Picked up a euro switch this weekend while in Canada at Great Canadian VW show. Love me some city light + fog action. 

Now I need a rear fog inner tail, anybody have a lead on one of those?


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

98DUB said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Picked up a euro switch this weekend while in Canada at Great Canadian VW show. Love me some city light + fog action.
> 
> Now I need a rear fog inner tail, anybody have a lead on one of those?


----------



## lowburb (May 14, 2005)

98DUB said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Picked up a euro switch this weekend while in Canada at Great Canadian VW show.


Did you have the Tig there? I didn't see it...


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

lowburb said:


> Did you have the Tig there? I didn't see it...


I didn't bring it up, I rode up with some friends.


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Added some OEM polished Oil and Coolant caps I had laying around from the MK6:


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

55k: Free oil change, and updated the ECM for the Fuel Pump Recall :beer:


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

838


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

d-bot said:


> 838


:beer:


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

98DUB said:


> Added some OEM polished Oil and Coolant caps I had laying around from the MK6:


Anyone else think it a bit odd that even the most basic MK4 and MK5 vehicles came with a pressurized hood strut... but the tig, even in top spec SEL/Highline form comes with a chintzy prop rod?


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Preppy said:


> Anyone else think it a bit odd that even the most basic MK4 and MK5 vehicles came with a pressurized hood strut... but the tig, even in top spec SEL/Highline form comes with a chintzy prop rod?


Haha I was thinking the same thing the other day! :screwy:


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

98DUB said:


> Haha I was thinking the same thing the other day! :screwy:


Next mod. And go.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Preppy said:


> Anyone else think it a bit odd that even the most basic MK4 and MK5 vehicles came with a pressurized hood strut... but the tig, even in top spec SEL/Highline form comes with a chintzy prop rod?


They did the same thing on the B7 Passat when it launched in 2012....prop rod.

Then mid 2013, they added a hood strut to replace it :screwy:


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Scored a free box, unfortunately its to long (over 90"). When I open the hatch, with the Abt spoiler, it hits the box and thats not gonna work. Looked good though!


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

Box looks awesome up there. What size do people normally run on these?


----------



## TheTynosaur (Jul 27, 2012)

I really like that box on it


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

Yea just slide it forward some. There are other mounting possibilities. I can show you how I did mine.


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

d-bot said:


> Yea just slide it forward some. There are other mounting possibilities. I can show you how I did mine.


Not with this rack/box combo


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

98DUB said:


> Not with this rack/box combo


Oh no she didn't!


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

d-bot said:


> Oh no she didn't!


yeah the base bars don't move, cause of the mooting holes. And the box is so old it only has two options for mourning points, that are about 2 inches from one another...


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

You can drill more holes in the box


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

d-bot said:


> You can drill more holes in the box


Yes, you could. But this box has notches on the bottom of it, so like i said you don't have much room for movement. Thus the reason its for sale :thumbup:


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Travy said:


> Color matched roof box for snowboarding this year now


color matched to the kit, does that count? :laugh:

Yakima LowPro by Kellen_H, on Flickr


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

98DUB said:


> color matched to the kit, does that count? :laugh:


No.. but it looks like it would match pepper gray really well.... :sly:


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

still lovin the car and the new roof box, Kellen!


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

VMRWheels said:


> still lovin the car and the new roof box, Kellen!


Thanks Daniel :beer:


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

:thumbup:


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

Gtiguan


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)




----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

Need new photos.


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

d-bot said:


> Need new photos.


you know anybody?


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

98DUB said:


> you know anybody?


Heard Joey was pretty good and Tracy has been stepping up the Brotog game too.


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

d-bot said:


> Heard Joey was pretty good and Tracy has been stepping up the Brotog game too.


My IG game is killing it brah


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

I think I got a set of pretty cool winter wheels lined up :snowcool:


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

98DUB said:


> I think I got a set of pretty cool winter wheels lined up :snowcool:


245/50/18 Blizzaks.. and colormatched ABT kit and roofbox would look so awesome!


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Travy said:


> 245/50/18 Blizzaks.. and colormatched ABT kit and roofbox would look so awesome!


I found some 225/60's for cheap. I may give them a run :sly:


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Finally got around to installing the LED Puddle Lights:


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

Cute


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

d-bot said:


> Cute


Thanks Boo, I do it for you. Smooches!


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

:thumbup:


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

98DUB said:


> Thanks Boo, I do it for you. Smooches!


Now be a gentleman and open my door.


----------



## Keroppi_2.0T (Feb 25, 2006)

Found some pictures you might like of your car in it's previous life. 

http://www.madwhips.com/photo/30410/h-r-tiguan-5


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Keroppi_2.0T said:


> Found some pictures you might like of your car in it's previous life.
> 
> http://www.madwhips.com/photo/30410/h-r-tiguan-5


Thanks :beer:

I've seen a c couple shots from SEMA, but I hadn't seen those yet.


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Picked up some 235/50/18 snows and some wheels. They should look pretty cool all mounted up. Stay tuned











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

Let's hit the slopes


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

d-bot said:


> Let's hit the slopes


Baker trip?


----------



## Keroppi_2.0T (Feb 25, 2006)

98DUB said:


> Picked up some 235/50/18 snows and some wheels. They should look pretty cool all mounted up. Stay tuned
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have those same exact tires....got me through last years horrendus winter with no issues. I love them, all the rest of my cars had Blizzaks and i think these may be slightly better


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Keroppi_2.0T said:


> I have those same exact tires....got me through last years horrendus winter with no issues. I love them, all the rest of my cars had Blizzaks and i think these may be slightly better


Good to know :beer:

This was a craigslist find, I got all 4 for the price of 1 so I couldn't pass it up


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

98DUB said:


> Baker trip?


Umm yes!


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Travy said:


> Umm yes!


My buddy just texted me about doing a trip, Ill keep you posted. 

But its looking like sometime in the next week or two as that's when he's in town :snowcool:


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

98DUB said:


> My buddy just texted me about doing a trip, Ill keep you posted.
> 
> But its looking like sometime in the next week or two as that's when he's in town :snowcool:


I'm more than likely down.. I have until Jan 5th off and there isn't **** for snow at Stevens. :beer:


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

Yup lets go


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Mounted some 18" Rotfirm VCE's with 235/50 X-ice's for a trip to baker this weekend. It was awesome :beer:


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

The bird is a nice touch. Wheels look meaty


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

d-bot said:


> The bird is a nice touch. Wheels look meaty


:beer:


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Got the steering wheel installed, way easier than I thought. Tiguan airbag was a direct fit in the MK5 GTI wheel


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Going up! 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

Dr. Stancey Pants.


----------



## Bakerrrr (Aug 14, 2008)

Stopping by to say I love this damn car. :heart:

Girlfriend is joining the Guan family this weekend hopefully.


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Bakerrrr said:


> Stopping by to say I love this damn car. :heart:
> 
> Girlfriend is joining the Guan family this weekend hopefully.


Thanks Dude! You guys finally sold the MK4 R?


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

johnnyR32 said:


> :wave:


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

Updates! When you wanna throw them new springs in too?


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Travy said:


> Updates! When you wanna throw them new springs in too?


Should be getting the car back on Thursday, so I might throw the lift springs in this weekend :beer:


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

98DUB said:


> Should be getting the car back on Thursday, so I might throw the lift springs in this weekend :beer:


Cool I don't have any plans this weekend.. NOAA was showing rain Thursday/Friday for Stevens so probably won't be riding


----------



## Bakerrrr (Aug 14, 2008)

98DUB said:


> Thanks Dude! You guys finally sold the MK4 R?


Yup! Picked up the Tiguan on Sat from a dealer in PA. 2012 Pepper Gray 4Motion SE


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Bakerrrr said:


> Yup! Picked up the Tiguan on Sat from a dealer in PA. 2012 Pepper Gray 4Motion SE


Pepper Gray :heart:


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## energie23 (Mar 13, 2003)

ouu that looks good!!:thumbup:


----------



## Naresh (Feb 23, 2006)

98DUB said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you add any other Caractere bits?


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Naresh said:


> Did you add any other Caractere bits?


Just the front lip and grille. I already have the full abt kit still on there (flares, skirts, rear bumper, and rear spoiler).


----------



## senseless1707 (Mar 25, 2006)

98DUB said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:beer::beer::thumbup: looks so good man!


----------



## ScottyMacTig (Jan 9, 2015)

98DUB said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


THIS Tig is why I wanted a Tig. So sick. 


2011 Wild Cherry Red Tiguan SE 4Motion


----------



## NeonHuevo (Nov 7, 2009)

Looks pretty nice!! Congrats!


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Had to go back & look at the previous setup

Looks good, better than the ABT grille too IMO

So what about the front flare piece that came down (attached to the front bumper) and mated to the old front lip?
I see they are missing in the new pic, but how will it mate up or does it look okay without it?


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

snobrdrdan said:


> Had to go back & look at the previous setup
> 
> Looks good, better than the ABT grille too IMO
> 
> ...



I agree that the Caractere grille is way more 'fitting' than the Abt Grille. It matches the front bumper perfectly IMO.

The Caractere front lip is more aggressive and I like that. Im working on making the Abt fender flares mate up with the Caractere Lip. The New lip comes up over the front bumper, so the fender flares don't need to extend down as far as they did with the Abt lip. Ill be able to trim them straight down, and across at the base of the bumper to meet up with the Caractere lip. Should look pretty good :beer:


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Here's a better comparison


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Added some LED city lights thanks to DeAutoKey.com. Here's a little comparison. 

The top, or before, is "super white" halogen wedge bulbs. The bottom, after, is with the LED's. Obviously both of these are even more "white" than stock.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

98DUB said:


> I agree that the Caractere grille is way more 'fitting' than the Abt Grille. It matches the front bumper perfectly IMO.
> 
> The Caractere front lip is more aggressive and I like that. Im working on making the Abt fender flares mate up with the Caractere Lip. The New lip comes up over the front bumper, so the fender flares don't need to extend down as far as they did with the Abt lip. Ill be able to trim them straight down, and across at the base of the bumper to meet up with the Caractere lip. Should look pretty good :beer:


Yeah, it's almost an OEM look actually. I dig it

As for the flares....now I know what you're saying & sounds like a good plan. They just mount with sticky tape?

LED's look good too, btw


----------



## Naresh (Feb 23, 2006)

98DUB said:


> Added some LED city lights thanks to DeAutoKey.com. Here's a little comparison.
> 
> The top, or before, is "super white" halogen wedge bulbs. The bottom, after, is with the LED's. Obviously both of these are even more "white" than stock.


Look good. Have you got a link to the ones you bought please? The hole in the headlamp is so small that not all led bulbs fit through unfortunately, especially the designs with LEDs all round the outside to give 360 deg illumination inside the housing.

Your look bright and the right colour to match xenons.


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

snobrdrdan said:


> Yeah, it's almost an OEM look actually. I dig it
> 
> As for the flares....now I know what you're saying & sounds like a good plan. They just mount with sticky tape?
> 
> LED's look good too, btw


Yeah just some 3M double sided tape :beer:



Naresh said:


> Look good. Have you got a link to the ones you bought please? The hole in the headlamp is so small that not all led bulbs fit through unfortunately, especially the designs with LEDs all round the outside to give 360 deg illumination inside the housing.
> 
> Your look bright and the right colour to match xenons.


Yeah they fit just fine. I did have to rotate them once to get correct polarity. Im not sure why they aren't listed on the tiguan but this is them


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Naresh said:


> Look good. Have you got a link to the ones you bought please? The hole in the headlamp is so small that not all led bulbs fit through unfortunately, especially the designs with LEDs all round the outside to give 360 deg illumination inside the housing.
> 
> Your look bright and the right colour to match xenons.


:thumbup: True, we had to try a few different settings before we found the best LED for the Tiguan that looked good and were 100% error free / plug & play, they can be found here:
http://deautokey.com/product/tiguan-city-light-leds-error-free-plug-play-194-921-led-bulbs

Thank you and let us know if you have any questions


----------



## Naresh (Feb 23, 2006)

deAutoKey.com said:


> :thumbup: True, we had to try a few different settings before we found the best LED for the Tiguan that looked good and were 100% error free / plug & play, they can be found here:
> http://deautokey.com/product/tiguan-city-light-leds-error-free-plug-play-194-921-led-bulbs
> 
> Thank you and let us know if you have any questions


What do the actual LEDs look like? Can you please post up a picture before I purchase?


----------



## Digipix (Jun 6, 2006)

where are you sourcing the Caractere bits? I would like the rear sport spoiler.


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Digipix said:


> where are you sourcing the Caractere bits? I would like the rear sport spoiler.


I went through CEC Wheels :beer:


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

snobrdrdan said:


> So what about the front flare piece that came down (attached to the front bumper) and mated to the old front lip?
> I see they are missing in the new pic, but how will it mate up or does it look okay without it?





98DUB said:


> The Caractere front lip is more aggressive and I like that. Im working on making the Abt fender flares mate up with the Caractere Lip. The New lip comes up over the front bumper, so the fender flares don't need to extend down as far as they did with the Abt lip. Ill be able to trim them straight down, and across at the base of the bumper to meet up with the Caractere lip. Should look pretty good :beer:


Andy and I did a little work this weekend, front flare is ready for paint


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

I thought you were gonna go straight across with a horizontal cut (like the Caractere flare):









BUT that looks pretty damn good, nice job :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Naresh (Feb 23, 2006)

98DUB said:


> Andy and I did a little work this weekend, front flare is ready for paint


That looks good and something I will when trying to fit the ABT lower splitter to my R Line.

So basically you've solved that void by putting filler in or something else as well? One concern I'd have is can the splitter be removed easily if required? Also will the bumper come off ok with that's attached for any necessary maintenance work?


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

snobrdrdan said:


> I thought you were gonna go straight across with a horizontal cut (like the Caractere flare):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was the plan. But after looking at it closer, there would have been way to much of a gap there. As it goes down towards that line it also flares out to meet the lip. So this was our best option. 



Naresh said:


> That looks good and something I will when trying to fit the ABT lower splitter to my R Line.
> 
> So basically you've solved that void by putting filler in or something else as well? One concern I'd have is can the splitter be removed easily if required? Also will the bumper come off ok with that's attached for any necessary maintenance work?


No filler was used. We trimmed, spliced and plastic welded the flare to fit. The bumper will come off all in one piece no problem. The flares are separated at the fender/ bumper line. And even the flares are just attached with 3M double sided tape. So they can be removed if needed. :beer:


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Did an update on the exhaust. Its been documented that the Abt exhaust has a bad drone above 2500 RPM. Needless to stay, after almost a year of ownership, I was over the noise. I obviously wanted to keep the look of the exhaust for two reasons. 1) I liked it 2) the bumper has the Abt lip with 2 exhaust cutouts

So... I picked up a stock MK6 gti exhaust and had it modified to work. Since I wanted to keep the dual outlet, getting a stock tiguan exhaust didn't make much sense. 










I have a use for two of the tips, so we only re-used two of the four original Abt tips. I had them sit more flush with the bumper this time around too (they stuck out too far before)











SOOO much better on the freeway, but still has a mild 'sport' note to it when you get on it.


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

DSG farts


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

d-bot said:


> DSG farts


Still gets a baby burp :laugh:


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

d-bot said:


> DSG farts


With no DSG trans?


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

snobrdrdan said:


> With no DSG trans?


An exhaust fart is an exhaust fart, every racer knows that :laugh:


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

98DUB said:


> An exhaust fart is an exhaust fart, every racer knows that :laugh:


:laugh:


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Rolling down south to drop it off for paint one last time, and Travy snapped a roller


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

It's gonna look hot in all pepper gray.


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

Here's the non scaled down ig version


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

ic:


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Got the front section of the flares mounted :beer:


----------



## a1junkie (Apr 26, 2000)

98DUB said:


> Just the front lip and grille. I already have the full abt kit still on there (flares, skirts, rear bumper, and rear spoiler).


Where did you manage to find the grill??


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Digipix said:


> where are you sourcing the Caractere bits? I would like the rear sport spoiler.





98DUB said:


> I went through CEC Wheels :beer:





a1junkie said:


> Where did you manage to find the grill??


^^ 

Caractere is made to order, so you can go through any Caractere distributor


----------



## NeonHuevo (Nov 7, 2009)

98DUB said:


> Added some LED city lights thanks to DeAutoKey.com. Here's a little comparison.
> 
> The top, or before, is "super white" halogen wedge bulbs. The bottom, after, is with the LED's. Obviously both of these are even more "white" than stock.



I have a 2009 S and my lights are different than yours. My Daylight Running Lights (are these the "city lights"?) are just my normal low beams. When I actually turn on the lights with the switch, the only difference is that some other smaller lights get turned on within the housing. I've always wanted my lights to be like your pics: The DRL to be a different light than the low beam. Are yours special or after market?


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

NeonHuevo said:


> I have a 2009 S and my lights are different than yours. My Daylight Running Lights (are these the "city lights"?) are just my normal low beams. When I actually turn on the lights with the switch, the only difference is that some other smaller lights get turned on within the housing. I've always wanted my lights to be like your pics: The DRL to be a different light than the low beam. Are yours special or after market?


You have halogen housings, which are different. These are the OEM Xenon's


----------



## vr6_boyee (Apr 6, 2000)

LEDs looks good? easy to install for the city lights in the hosing?


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

vr6_boyee said:


> LEDs looks good? easy to install for the city lights in the hosing?


Super easy, the socket for the city lights in the headlights just pops out.


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

I was searching how to pump gas into my tiguan with the xenon lights and this thread came up but didn't answer how to open the gas thing to put the gas in.


----------



## goofydug (Feb 5, 2004)

d-bot said:


> I was searching how to pump gas into my tiguan with the xenon lights and this thread came up but didn't answer how to open the gas thing to put the gas in.


You need a vagcom for that :thumbup:


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

d-bot said:


> I was searching how to pump gas into my tiguan with the xenon lights and this thread came up but didn't answer how to open the gas thing to put the gas in.





goofydug said:


> You need a vagcom for that :thumbup:


you have to drive to Oregon, they pump it for you :beer:


FOAM GUN:









Took the rack & box off so we could enjoy this sunny weather we are getting


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Kippen caught me rolling into the XXX meet this weekend :beer:


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

:heart::heart: New front end looks awesome. Get those lift springs on already and some big tires


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

That's what I'm sayin.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

98DUB said:


> Kippen caught me rolling into the XXX meet this weekend :beer:


Not a fan of the wheels, sorry

BUT that is the money shot right there

Front end looks waaaaaay better :thumbup: :thumbup: :beer:


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

snobrdrdan said:


> Not a fan of the wheels, sorry
> 
> BUT that is the money shot right there
> 
> Front end looks waaaaaay better :thumbup: :thumbup: :beer:


Its cool, I like em. But don't worry, they have winter tires on and will be coming off soon :beer:

I love the new front end too


----------



## MissEuro (Dec 14, 2008)

RIP ABT Tiguan


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

MissEuro said:


> RIP ABT Tiguan


----------



## MissEuro (Dec 14, 2008)

johnnyR32 said:


>


So heartbroken.  I loved seeing that Tig around. If Kellen decides to part it out, I will be buying pieces off it. Storm trooper to Darth Vader.


----------



## a1junkie (Apr 26, 2000)

What'd I miss?


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

a1junkie said:


> What'd I miss?


Someone ran into Kellen yesterday, pass side of the Tig is ****ed. He posted a pic on his IG yesterday


----------



## MissEuro (Dec 14, 2008)

a1junkie said:


> What'd I miss?


----------



## NeonHuevo (Nov 7, 2009)

Oh, daaaaaaaaaaang!!!!! Sorry to hear!!!


----------



## a1junkie (Apr 26, 2000)

That sucks!

Also, dibs on the grill! :laugh:


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

MissEuro said:


> RIP ABT Tiguan






johnnyR32 said:


>


Sucks bro




NeonHuevo said:


> Oh, daaaaaaaaaaang!!!!! Sorry to hear!!!


Thanks man, we are safe and sound which is what really matters. 



a1junkie said:


> That sucks!
> 
> Also, dibs on the grill! :laugh:


Haha I've already had a couple PM's about parts :laugh:


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

That sucks 

It's not totaled out though, is it? 
Or what are the plans for it?


----------



## racerpoet (Apr 20, 2013)

Dang, that was one of the best looking Tigs I've seen! Sorry about the car man!


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

snobrdrdan said:


> That sucks
> 
> It's not totaled out though, is it?
> Or what are the plans for it?


I just dropped it off at the shop and they are pretty optimistic that it inst totaled. A good friend is the GM of the shop, so I know that he will shoot me straight. 




racerpoet said:


> Dang, that was one of the best looking Tigs I've seen! Sorry about the car man!


Thanks man, lets hope it can live again :beer:


----------



## MissEuro (Dec 14, 2008)

98DUB said:


> Thanks man, lets hope it can live again :beer:


Yayyyyy!! Hope its all repairable :thumbup: I love this Tig.


----------



## GTIzks (Jun 25, 2012)

ting looks good, 

i would like a similar look when i end up purchasing one


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

*H&amp;R Abt Tiguan is Back*

To all you people calling dibs on parts. Sheesh have a heart. People > things.


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Well good news, its only about $7,500 in damages. So not even close to being totaled. Even better news is that the Abt Flares are still available from Abt. 

The problem is that Abt door cladding's are not available anymore. So if they cant repair those, it will have to have OEM door cladding's -_-


----------



## greggmischenko (Mar 21, 2011)

98DUB said:


> Well good news, its only about $7,500 in damages. So not even close to being totaled. Even better news is that the Abt Flares are still available from Abt.
> 
> The problem is that Abt door cladding's are not available anymore. So if they cant repair those, it will have to have OEM door cladding's -_-


Was your insurance company notified about all of the aftermarket stuff when you had it insured? If they agreed to cover/insure the entire vehicle, then I would think they should pay to have those pieces repaired/recreated. Or at least have you reimbursed for the replacement cost.

EDIT: if other driver hit you, then it should be their insurance, not yours. so what you had coverage on shouldn't matter


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

greggmischenko said:


> Was your insurance company notified about all of the aftermarket stuff when you had it insured? If they agreed to cover/insure the entire vehicle, then I would think they should pay to have those pieces repaired/recreated. Or at least have you reimbursed for the replacement cost.
> 
> EDIT: if other driver hit you, then it should be their insurance, not yours. so what you had coverage on shouldn't matter


Yes its all covered, it was dealer installed and on the original window sticker.

The problem with the door molding/cladding is that it may not be repairable (its in multiple pieces...) so if its not repairable it will have to go back to stock. No other option really.


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

A little update, I should have the car back next week. No major frame damage which was good. The doors took most of the hit. 

Abt, amazingly enough, did have some fender flares still available. So those are on the way from Germany as we speak. 

I also picked up some new 20's, those will ship next week and some white RockyMounts euro Pitchfork bike trays :beer:


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

New daily's


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Just waiting on parts from Germany


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)




----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

50¢


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

d-bot said:


> 50¢


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

Cool sticker bro.


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

d-bot said:


> Cool sticker bro.


Right? :beer:


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

98DUB said:


> Right? :beer:


Oh yeah let me get one of them :heart:


----------



## senseless1707 (Mar 25, 2006)

Good stuff man. Glad this is coming back to life. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Just got back from a 600 mile min trip down to Eugene Oregon for a 1/2 marathon. 4 adults and all their gear. My only dislike about the tig is the rear boot space. But I guess thats the reason for the box.


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

98DUB said:


> My only dislike about the tig is the rear boot space. But I guess thats the reason for the box.


I didn't notice how small the boot was until we went down to Hood a few months back; so glad I bought a roof box also. We barely fit all of our gear for 3 people and we were only going for like 4 days.


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

It's still a golf boot mate. Nice travels.


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

d-bot said:


> It's still a golf boot mate. Nice travels.


Not really... Golf's have about 13 cu. ft. of cargo capacity with all seats in place, the Tiguan has about 24. 

Going into it I knew it was a smaller SUV, but yeah. it is what it is. :beer:


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

98DUB said:


> Not really... Golf's have about 13 cu. ft. of cargo capacity with all seats in place, the Tiguan has about 24.
> 
> Going into it I knew it was a smaller SUV, but yeah. it is what it is. :beer:


Is the cargo space taller in the tig? The floor space seems the same but I've never compared side by side.


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

d-bot said:


> Is the cargo space taller in the tig? The floor space seems the same but I've never compared side by side.


Taller, wider and longer. Oversized golf on a regular chassis


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Had the Abt kit painted white


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Wow, that's a lot of white now!

But looks good....similar to a newer R-line


It looks lowered (unless it's just loaded up?), but whatever happened with the H&R lift springs?


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

snobrdrdan said:


> Wow, that's a lot of white now!
> 
> But looks good....similar to a newer R-line
> 
> ...


Its always been on H&R lowering Springs. I still have the lift springs, I'm just going to wait until the fall/winter to put those on.


----------



## Andfx8 (Jul 15, 2014)

Looking good! Looks improved IMO


----------



## NeonHuevo (Nov 7, 2009)

98DUB said:


> Had the Abt kit painted white



I always wondered if anyone ran with the ABT body kit and removed the inside plastic OEM fender trim. I'm having rubbing issues on track in the rear because of the OEM trim.


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

NeonHuevo said:


> I always wondered if anyone ran with the ABT body kit and removed the inside plastic OEM fender trim. I'm having rubbing issues on track in the rear because of the OEM trim.


Im still running the OEM fender liner, the Abt kit just attaches over the top


----------



## NeonHuevo (Nov 7, 2009)

98DUB said:


> Im still running the OEM fender liner, the Abt kit just attaches over the top



Yeah, I saw it in a prior pic when you had the door open. Just wondering if it was necessary so we could have that larger flare. Anyway, the white looks great.


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

NeonHuevo said:


> Yeah, I saw it in a prior pic when you had the door open. Just wondering if it was necessary so we could have that larger flare. Anyway, the white looks great.


Necessary? No

But thats how they are designed to mount. If you truly wanted to removed the OEM flare, you would also need to trim the Abt flares, as they mirror the OEM flare (as far as how far they go towards in the wheel). So as is, you gain no clearance.


----------



## lowburb (May 14, 2005)

That looks great! Do you have a front shot?


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Dirty but here it is


----------



## angelorantes (Jun 2, 2015)

She looks amazing !!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

She white so she always filthy.

Much better.


----------



## angelorantes (Jun 2, 2015)

Where did you get the front grill ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## senseless1707 (Mar 25, 2006)

That front end though 🏼🏼🏼 looking good Kellen!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

angelorantes said:


> She looks amazing !!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks :beer:



d-bot said:


> She white so she always filthy.
> 
> Much better.


Hater



angelorantes said:


> Where did you get the front grill ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Caracter grille from CEC wheels



senseless1707 said:


> That front end though 🏼🏼🏼 looking good Kellen!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Evan :beer:


----------



## angelorantes (Jun 2, 2015)

Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

98DUB said:


> Dirty but here it is


----------



## Andfx8 (Jul 15, 2014)

Sexy :heart:


----------



## lowburb (May 14, 2005)

98DUB said:


> Dirty but here it is


That looks really good!


----------



## 70roundtail02 (Sep 21, 2005)

Mhh needs more white


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

I am so digging it now.. :thumbup:


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

DT EXP said:


> I am so digging it now.. :thumbup:


Thanks everyone, more white to come :wave:


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Met up with the OG travy420 and went to a little car meet.


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Test fit a clear LED 3rd brake light


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

From this weekends Leavenworth Drive


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

No MtM rolling shots of ms tiggy?


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

d-bot said:


> No MtM rolling shots of ms tiggy?


I can't take pictures of myself :laugh:


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## goofydug (Feb 5, 2004)

Are your front windows tinted?


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Thanks Trav!



goofydug said:


> Are your front windows tinted?


yup, I've never liked SUV's in how they tint all the windows but the front. So matching the rear was needed. I do not 'tint' any of my cars though. Thats for poor people :laugh:


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

Love the door trim on the passenger side. It really just ties it all together nicely.


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

d-bot said:


> Love the door trim on the passenger side. It really just ties it all together nicely.


Magic


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

From waterwerks on the green this weekend. 

Got my new wheels more mounted up. Vossen VLE-1's. 20x9 et35 with 245/35's. Brushed faces and candy white windows


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)




----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Wow, that's just begging for spacers

Although I know you can't with the flares


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

snobrdrdan said:


> Wow, that's just begging for spacers
> 
> Although I know you can't with the flares


Yeah, I might play around with some 15-20mm spacers for shows and such. Since I still run the Savannah's as daily's.


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)




----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Spacers on:


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Looks better :thumbup:


What size(s) did you go with?


----------



## senseless1707 (Mar 25, 2006)

Looks good Kellen. Love the wheel choice.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

98DUB said:


> Spacers on:


ic:


----------



## goofydug (Feb 5, 2004)

It just keeps getting better. Looks good!

Did you brush the faces of those wheels yourself? How tough was it?


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

goofydug said:


> It just keeps getting better. Looks good!
> 
> Did you brush the faces of those wheels yourself? How tough was it?


I did not... I'm glad i didn't cause it was not easy :laugh:


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

*cough, cough*

What size spacers did you go with?


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

snobrdrdan said:


> *cough, cough*
> 
> What size spacers did you go with?


15mm in the rear, nothing up front for now


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)




----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Overall comparison of how it was when I got it, to what it is today


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

98DUB said:


> 15mm in the rear, nothing up front for now


Camber spacers tho? Before and after. Looks mean


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

d-bot said:


> Camber spacers tho? Before and after. Looks mean


Camber spacers, bolts and washers eace:


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)




----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)




----------



## VWmk3GTI (May 4, 2013)

subd


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

I really think it's time you paint that roofbox white too... All white everything.. all green everything.. it's your theme 

and a dark red leather katzkin retrim.


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Travy said:


> I really think it's time you paint that roofbox white too... All white everything.. all green everything.. it's your theme
> 
> and a dark red leather katzkin retrim.


Haha that would be sweet, but not putting any money into the Tig really. 

That being said, I think I'm going to install the lift springs next week. Then I'll see how big of a tire I can fit on some 17's. Thinking about doing some 245/65/17 AT's


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

98DUB said:


> Thinking about doing some 245/65/17 AT's


YES.. lift with big tires to fill out the flares and not rub is going to look awesome. I love Werners Touareg


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Rear lift springs in. Not as much lift as I wanted. But definitely higher than stock. Doing fronts tonight.


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Hmmm....


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Tires are too big . Which sucks cause I really like them. Good thing I didn't buy a full set. Gotta try one size down. 

245/65r17 Firestone Destination A/T with H&R lift springs


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Out in the woods


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Fixing sunroof leaks...


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Had some vinyl laying around, new winter look for the tig coming soon


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

:heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart:

I wish they made those flares for the 2012+ models


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

JPeezy said:


> :heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart:
> 
> I wish they made those flares for the 2012+ models


They would work, the you would just have to modify the front 1/4 section on the front bumper is all


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

98DUB said:


> They would work, the you would just have to modify the front 1/4 section on the front bumper is all


Really? i was reading on a thread from a guy in poland who bought them and like you said the rears fit fine but he could not get the fronts to work at all.


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

JPeezy said:


> Really? i was reading on a thread from a guy in poland who bought them and like you said the rears fit fine but he could not get the fronts to work at all.


Well the only difference between the Gen 1 and the Gen 2 (in regards to where to the flares) is the front and rear bumpers. Fenders, quarters, doors, etc., are all the same. So yeah, if you are able to work the plastic a little, you'd be fine. 

We had to adjust the Abt flares to work with the caracter lip up front on mine, It worked well.


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

Nice box


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

d-bot said:


> Nice box


I've heard that from you before :heart:


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Picked up some MK5 Bioline's for cheap. I've been looking for some OEM 16's for a while, and I didn't want to spend too much. Found these locally, one wheel had some pretty bad curb rash. So i knocked that down, scuffed them, cleaned them, and them rattle canned them with a color as close as i could find to match the roof box. Turned out ok, it'll look good for winters :beer:


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

I dig the camo vinyl


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

Got eeemmmm


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Got the wheels and tires mounted! Cooper Back Country All Terrains in a 225/70r16. Also made some vinyl for the roof box :biggrinsanta:


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

Bruh.


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)




----------



## NorthTexasJetta (Mar 29, 2012)

How does the Tiguan handle in the mountains/snow? I am getting into snowshoeing and snowboarding more around hood and Tiguan is on my shortlist for my next auto. (Currently have a Mazda that will not cut it)


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

NorthTexasJetta said:


> How does the Tiguan handle in the mountains/snow? I am getting into snowshoeing and snowboarding more around hood and Tiguan is on my shortlist for my next auto. (Currently have a Mazda that will not cut it)


I've taken it up to Mt. Baker a handful of times. 4motion paired with snow tires is pretty good, better than a truck with 4wd and no weight in the back, ill say that :laugh:


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

Bro what's that on your roof?


----------



## senseless1707 (Mar 25, 2006)

Looking good man.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Abt steering wheel badge added


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

*H&amp;R Abt Tiguan is Back*

Gearing up for a lot of driving over christmas, so I took the rack/box off for the MPG's and less noise. Added some 12mm spacers in the rear, and installed weathertec window deflectors.


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Just a cool pick in the fog


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

added 17.5 mm spacers up front, and 20mm spacers in the rear. Winter mode is just about finished :snowcool:

Might add some mud flaps and a light bar...


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

FEMA approved.


----------



## Kyle805 (Mar 1, 2014)

Looks sweet! How's it handling with the lift springs? Flaps and light bars are where it's at too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Kyle805 said:


> Looks sweet! How's it handling with the lift springs? Flaps and light bars are where it's at too.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Its good, i replaced the shocks/struts while i was in there'd its way better all around. When it was lowered it was pretty soft, its now a little stiffer than stock.


----------



## Jonnymooshoo (Apr 16, 2011)

Are you planning on installing air ride in the future?


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Jonnymooshoo said:


> Are you planning on installing air ride in the future?


Nope


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

98DUB said:


> Nope


Thank god.


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

*H&amp;R Abt Tiguan is Back*

Made another trip up to Baker. These tires kicked ass. There was at least 3-4 cars slid off the road, and I didn't feel anything once. 

I'm really enjoying the setup with the lift springs and all terrains.


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Also picked up an OEM chrome hatch trim piece


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

been considering one of those, just not sure how it would look on a blue car. :thumbup:


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

JPeezy said:


> been considering one of those, just not sure how it would look on a blue car. :thumbup:


as long as you keep your window trim chrome, then this should tie it in :thumbup:


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

It's so 4x4 now though. Much better.


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

*H&amp;R Abt Tiguan is Back*

Washed up and added OEM chrome trim


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

Ok time to lower it again.


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

d-bot said:


> Ok time to lower it again.


I think Im going to keep it lifted, and run a chunkier tire on the vossens :laugh:


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

love love love i t :thumbup:


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

98DUB said:


> I think Im going to keep it lifted, and run a chunkier tire on the vossens :laugh:


Yep much better idea. They looked so sunk before with the flares... Leave the lift springs and throw on some 255/40s 

Then give me the lowering springs :laugh::heart:

It did look great in this shot though


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Travy said:


> Yep much better idea. They looked so sunk before with the flares... Leave the lift springs and throw on some 255/40s
> 
> Then give me the lowering springs :laugh::heart:
> 
> ...


spacers are a wonderful thing


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

98DUB said:


> spacers are a wonderful thing



Stud conversions are a wonderful thing when you swap wheels that often


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)




----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

missing summer


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

Gonna lower it in summer?


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

d-bot said:


> Gonna lower it in summer?


Probably not, Im lazy :wave:


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

Im about to slap the savannah's on tomorrow lets see how they look with the lift kit :laugh:


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

JPeezy said:


> Im about to slap the savannah's on tomorrow lets see how they look with the lift kit :laugh:


I might do the same, with spacers


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

98DUB said:


> I might do the same, with spacers


So i put them on. 20mm rear spacers 10 mm fronts. Really need to put the coilover perch in the rear to level it out. The reverse rake is real with these springs.


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Nice, I actually like that more than I thought I would. 

With the fender flares I have, it has a weird visual effect on the car. It always makes it look lower than it is. Hopefully it stops raining for more than a couple hours this weekend, and ill get around to swapping the Savannah's back on. 

I think Ill do 17 & 20 mil spacers


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

98DUB said:


> Nice, I actually like that more than I thought I would.
> 
> With the fender flares I have, it has a weird visual effect on the car. It always makes it look lower than it is. Hopefully it stops raining for more than a couple hours this weekend, and ill get around to swapping the Savannah's back on.
> 
> I think Ill do 17 & 20 mil spacers


yea i know exactly what you mean. I realized this morning one of my rear shocks is blown.... now i have to figure out what shocks/struts will compliment the lift springs better... was reading about koni str t being good for the tig (read on a uk site) I do not want to lower this thing as much as i love the look. I rather keep it lifted


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

JPeezy said:


> yea i know exactly what you mean. I realized this morning one of my rear shocks is blown.... now i have to figure out what shocks/struts will compliment the lift springs better... was reading about koni str t being good for the tig (read on a uk site) I do not want to lower this thing as much as i love the look. I rather keep it lifted


I went with Bilstein HD's :thumbup:


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

It's suppose to be sunny for almost a week, it may even hit 70 

So I decided to swap back to the Savannah's, wash/wax, vacuum, and condition the leather. Also threw the rocky mount bike racks on.


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

One more


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

:heart:


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

next winter when i take the savannahs off i am deff getting them powdercoated silver. Love how they look all silver rather than anthracite. :thumbup::thumbup:

PS - i went with koni yellow adjustables for the shocks. Read a bunch of reviews lets hope they are as good as they say


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

JPeezy said:


> next winter when i take the savannahs off i am deff getting them powdercoated silver. Love how they look all silver rather than anthracite. :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> PS - i went with koni yellow adjustables for the shocks. Read a bunch of reviews lets hope they are as good as they say


Yeah I agree, the Savannnahs look better in all silver vs. the pockets painted. Good choice :beer:


In other news...

Going to add some Bluetooth finally


----------



## russellvw21 (Mar 20, 2013)

Love this tig


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Well, the Tig started to slowly leak coolant. I took a look and couldn't see anything visually, as I was hoping it was something small. Dropped it off at the shop and it turns out it was the water pump. Had it replaced and the whole car serviced as it just turned 82k miles. Only other major issue was the rear main seal was leaking, so they'll be replacing that as well. They took a look at the carbon build up while doing the WP, and it wasn't too bad. It was cleaned at 40k, so its positive to see not too much build up over 40k miles. 

A couple small things that Ill take care of included a bad DV, and a leak in the intake coupler. So you know what that means... Upgrades :laugh:

Ordered APR Carbonio Stage 1 & 2 intake along with the Forge Diverter Valve. 

Changed the oil, and it should be good for another 80k. 




russellvw21 said:


> Love this tig


Thanks :beer:


----------



## echomatics (Oct 19, 2012)

98DUB said:


> Well, the Tig started to slowly leak coolant. I took a look and couldn't see anything visually, as I was hoping it was something small. Dropped it off at the shop and it turns out it was the water pump. Had it replaced and the whole car serviced as it just turned 82k miles. Only other major issue was the rear main seal was leaking, so they'll be replacing that as well. They took a look at the carbon build up while doing the WP, and it wasn't too bad. It was cleaned at 40k, so its positive to see not too much build up over 40k miles.
> 
> A couple small things that Ill take care of included a bad DV, and a leak in the intake coupler. So you know what that means... Upgrades :laugh:
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing...think I might take mine in as well, noticing the coolant level keeps dropping.... but slowly. Don't see any leaks but might be worth having them look at it under warranty.


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

echomatics said:


> Thanks for sharing...think I might take mine in as well, noticing the coolant level keeps dropping.... but slowly. Don't see any leaks but might be worth having them look at it under warranty.


Do it. It could be as simple as a coolant flange with stress cracks, but might as well get it repaired under warranty.


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Intake showed up today. A little cleaning and it should be as good as new


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

I couldn't even muster up enough energy to wash it... But I did hit it with a pressure washer. No, I didn't use the brush. Almost... But no.


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

Washed mine the other day.. I need to give that thing a good clay/wax, it's bad


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Yeah, mines rough... 

Installed the Forge DV and APR intake. Stage 2 pipe will go on Friday when it arrives.


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Had the rear drive flange seals replaced as they were leaking. Wraps up a bunch of maintenance and work if done to it for 80k. Gotta get 150k before I sell


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

New door sills added


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Another day, another leaky sunroof drain


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

98DUB said:


> I couldn't even muster up enough energy to wash it... But I did hit it with a pressure washer. No, I didn't use the brush. Almost... But no.


You should snow camo the car too in a wrap. You already have the white so it won't be too much work. Will look really sick.

I also noticed you took off the plastic side pieces for the OEM rails?


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

baboondumdum said:


> You should snow camo the car too in a wrap. You already have the white so it won't be too much work. Will look really sick.
> 
> I also noticed you took off the plastic side pieces for the OEM rails?


Yeah that would look cool. But the wife wouldn't love it, and she drives it the most. So thats a NO :laugh:

And I just through the rack on at night, and didn't put the end caps on in that picture, they are back on now :thumbup:


----------



## greggmischenko (Mar 21, 2011)

98DUB said:


> Yeah that would look cool. But the wife wouldn't love it, and she drives it the most. So thats a NO :laugh:
> 
> And I just through the rack on at night, and didn't put the end caps on in that picture, they are back on now :thumbup:


any tips or DIY sources on the camo roofbox?


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

greggmischenko said:


> any tips or DIY sources on the camo roofbox?


Buy vinyl rolls, cut into random pieces, apply to box, drink beer. done


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Travy said:


> Buy vinyl rolls, cut into random pieces, apply to box, drink beer. done


Quoted for Truth


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

Travy said:


> Buy vinyl rolls, cut into random pieces, apply to box, drink beer. done


Best DIY on vortex ever right here.


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

*H&amp;R Abt Tiguan is Back*

I really enjoy this car


----------



## dubluv2003 (Oct 22, 2010)

*H&amp;R Abt Tiguan is Back*

Glad I found this thread. Bumping it back up.. :laugh:

Im about to lift my Tiguan, but with strut and spring spacers. Overall, 1.5" up front and just under 2" in the rear. I noticed earlier you tried fitting 245/65/17 on your Tiguan and they didnt fit. I actually did some mock ups yesterday to debate on tire sizes myself and think I can clear 255/55/19 (overall diameter 30") but it will be tight. My question is, do those ABT flares close up the fender wheel more than the stock flares? I imagine even though you have the first body style the fender wells have to be the same size. If not then Ive gotta go back to the drawing board. :laugh:

Top stock height, bottom overall lift with tire size increase factored in.


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

dubluv2003 said:


> Glad I found this thread. Bumping it back up.. :laugh:
> 
> Im about to lift my Tiguan, but with strut and spring spacers. Overall, 1.5" up front and just under 2" in the rear. I noticed earlier you tried fitting 245/65/17 on your Tiguan and they didnt fit. I actually did some mock ups yesterday to debate on tire sizes myself and think I can clear 255/55/19 (overall diameter 30") but it will be tight. My question is, do those ABT flares close up the fender wheel more than the stock flares? I imagine even though you have the first body style the fender wells have to be the same size. If not then Ive gotta go back to the drawing board. :laugh:
> 
> Top stock height, bottom overall lift with tire size increase factored in.


The Abt flares add about 1/8" of thickness to the wheel well, so yes it does 'shrink' the well a tiny bit. That being said, it wasn't even close to fitting with the 245/65. Let alone thinking about turning. And yes, Gen 1 and Gen 2 have the exact same size wheel wells.


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Not much new. Did the brakes all around, rotors and pads. Wife just daily’s it. And it’s pretty much exactly where I want it. Been messing around with a 2018 Passat R-line I picked up a couple months back. Passat Here


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Fixed the clunk noise up front... I’d say that end link was toast lol


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

So the wife called one night while driving home, saying she thinks the exhaust fell off...

She was absolutely correct 









I had a local shop convert an OEM MK6 GTI exhaust to the tig, and use the old ABT tips. Well they did a **** job, and everywhere they welded/modified it rusted through... 










I still had the OEM MK6 tips, and some spare stainless piping from my MK3 exhaust we did years back. So the plan was to clean everything up, use stainless and the MK6 GTI tips. That way I could have the ABT tips off to clean up and keep or sell (probably selling the tig soon). 










All tacked up 









And all done. Shouts to Ryan for the help on this


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Did you end up selling this?


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

PSU said:


> Did you end up selling this?


still have it, wifes daily. but will be for sale very soon


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Car is for sale if anyone is interested. As as on the All terrains, bunch of extra parts come with it. $8k

For Sale Abtiguan


----------



## racerpoet (Apr 20, 2013)

98DUB said:


> Car is for sale if anyone is interested. As as on the All terrains, bunch of extra parts come with it. $8k


How many miles on it? Did you make a FS thread?


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

racerpoet said:


> How many miles on it? Did you make a FS thread?


Currently 115,459

For Sale Abtiguan


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Sold the car today  

Off to the new owner, VW family and local. Hope to see it around


----------

